# Ile de Re



## jonron (Jul 4, 2010)

*I'll de re*

Hello all you much travelled motorhomers, we are making our first venture to France on the 29th May. Going to I'll de re with a 8.4 towing a Smart 
I've allowed 2 days to get there cos of the wife is recovering from heart attack ( stent fitted) but she is doing really well.
We need somewhere to stay on the night of 29th and on the 30th. 
I will be using toll roads but hope to avoid Rouen and its underpasses
Please anyone who has made this trip please advise.
Jonron


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't help with Ile de Re, but I can tell you not to worry about Rouen. We've been that way loads of times, just follow signs to Alencon/ Le Mans/Tours. You cross the bridge over the Seine in Rouen, turn left along the railway lines and follow the signs to the motorway, not an underpass to be seen!


The underpassses seem to be in the town itself and not on your route.

Be warned though that the motorway after Rouen en route South is pricy, excellent surface though and little traffic.

Have a good time.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We always follow Evruex signs it's a much better road than going over the river crossing the railway tracks which are /were very rough,
Once through the tunnel on the A28 look for the road signs for evruex/D15 then onto the N154 from there you can make your mind up which way you want to go.

Ron


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We will end up there this year after visiting Switzerland and Italy and have visited the Island every year for the past four get the ASCI card or just stop at the loads of Municipals along the route. We will be there around the second week of June lovely place.
les andeleys is a nice stop on way.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Going there in August just downloaded cycle routes.

Can't wait!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi folks ,don,t forget its expensive to cross from La Rochelle over the bridge ...probablly talking 3o+euros depending on size and time of year..don,t let it put you off we go to St Martin often ,brill for the velos (bikes),,,, Les


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I think Broglie would be a nice stop-off first night (approx 200 miles from Calais); or La Mailleraye-Sur-Seine (near Rouen) if you do not wish to travel so far.

From there onwards there are several options south of Le Mans into the Pays de Loire: La Suze Sur Sarthe; Bouchemaine; Chazeaux; Valanjou.

Any of these should be able to accommodate your M/H and tow car.

Not far to Ile de Re thereafter.

There's plenty of info on here about the places to stop off at....it's just making the decision where to stop first!

Have a play about on Via Michelin with your route and stop-over points.

Have fun and hope all goes well.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

a good route to avoid rouen would be caen, rennes, nantes, only a few tolls between boulogne and abbeville then a few pennies over the pont de normandy and other sections, there are ring roads of motorway standard around all the main cities,
this route is about 450 mls in total of easy driving i use it about twice a year visiting lesanne who lives at lucon about 30 mls from il de re, there is a new aire at guiberville about 30 mls past caen i have used 3 times and a good one at avranches then of course mont st michael services


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also would use the route via Nantes from Rennes since the dual carriageway is escellent from Rennes to Nantes and the peage starts after Nantes, you would then come off just South of Niort - the route from there is straightforward to La Rochelle and the Ile de Re.

The cost of the autoroute via that route is much less than going via Rouen , Tours and Poitiers - when I did that journey in reverse it was about twice the cost for me of going via Niort to Nantes and then to St Malo.

We stayed at the Municipal campsite just North of Niort at Maillazais;

http://www.maillezais.fr/decouvrir-maillezais/le-camping-municipal/

well worth looking at as it is quiet and well equipped BUT may be too far South for you........

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Been a few times now, usually stop at Bouchemaine just outside Angers on the way, lovely spot, was an old campsite now made into an Aire. Great cycling either direction, we rode in to Angers from there all on cycle tracks. 

On the island head for Ave Des Dunes, top right corner, fantastic parking and amazing beach. Your lot will love it there Greenie

Mandy


----------



## jonron (Jul 4, 2010)

*illde re*


Thank you all very much for your support,my wife is very touched by your expertise and knowledge.
We are looking at all the suggestions to plan a stress free trip.

The wife is advised to only travel about 4 hrs at a time hense taking two days to get there.

We are staying for two weeks at Ill de Re so might meet up with Grumpyman?

Best to you all

John


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

.We are also visiting Ile de Re and always use the Rennes Nantes route. Travelling on Wed 30 May hope to stay on the aires at Honfleur on the Wed night arriving on the island pm on the Thurs. We have a starburst 21 ft and the bridge toll at this time of year is approx 12 euros.We have visited 4 times before and always look forward to returning. May see you on route or on the island. Look out for S8 SGM mhf sticker in rear window and on back box.
Have a safe journey


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Ile De Re won the Chester Cup today at 10/1.

Dave


----------



## jonron (Jul 4, 2010)

Dovtrams,
I hope you had a £100 on.

SGMGB,
We will look for you at Hofleur or find you on the Island.
decided to take the coast route because we arrive at Dunkerque
at 1 pm so a short drive is all we need.
Have a great trip 
John & Veronica


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

On the French Switzerland Border now sunny and warm only problem being may have to shorten trip due to a family issue and so may not make Ille Der Re


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

According to www.wakeupinfrance.co.uk/news-article/46/new-prices-for-ile-de-re-toll-bridge the toll for the bridge is only 8 euro in winter - and winter lasts until 19th June. That is the price for a 3500kg MH under 3m high, which is OK for my Hymer.

I am heading that way, leaving Dover 31st May. Are there any recommended Aires or campsites that do ACSI discount or Camping Cheque?

Cycle routes on the Ile were mentioned earlier in the thread, from where are they available?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Yuo can bike all around the island there is no need for mapping it out.


----------

